# CPC with 25+ years medical billing experience seeking remote FT position



## gski (Oct 5, 2017)

I am currently the Business Office Manager at a Primary Care PCMH office with 12 providers. I actively code and audit medical documentation, provide feedback and training to providers, research billing guidelines and payer requirements, insurance benefit and coverage information, refunds, unpaid claims management, Allscripts PM & EHR super user and trainer, A/R management, perform End of Month, and so much more that impacts the revenue cycle.  I am a CPC with certified ICD-10 proficiency through AAPC. 

I am looking to transition from the office management position to being able to work remotely.

I have a history of coding & billing for the following specialties:
Primary Care and psychology in my current position, anesthesiology, chiropractic, and a large organization made up of multiple specialties such as cardiology, dermatology, ENT, gynecology, urgent care, emergency, infectious disease, urology, internal medicine, neurology, allergy, ophthalmology, and orthopedics.

Contact me for resume details.

Thank you, 
Gina


----------



## nram293 (Jan 22, 2018)

*Remote positions available*

Hello wanted to share with you that www.lexicode.jobs has multiple FT AND PT coding positions available at the moment search all and remote and available positions will populate. If you do apply could you use my name as a referral Nancy Ramirez.


----------



## naptime7k@aol.com (Feb 2, 2018)

*Remote Coding/Auditing Position*

Hi Gina,

I work for a remote national dialysis company, and they are hiring a few coders at this time, just opened it up. Let me know if you are still interested

Kim


----------



## megflynn19@yahoo.com (Jul 6, 2018)

nram293 said:


> Hello wanted to share with you that www.lexicode.jobs has multiple FT AND PT coding positions available at the moment search all and remote and available positions will populate. If you do apply could you use my name as a referral Nancy Ramirez.





do they provide the equpiment and software to work remote? ive been looking for this info for a long time. ty


----------

